# المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة



## RAFAT RAMZY (6 يوليو 2007)

دعونا نترك الواقع لحظات ونتخيل هذا المنظر ونقول راينا هل ممكن يحدث ولو حدث ماذا يكون حالنا وماذا نتوقع من ربنا ازاء هذا الواقع الجديد الذى هو اننا نشاهد فى يوم من الايام ابونا القسيس يمشى مع الشيخ ومتشابكى الايدى فى طريقهم للصلاة بالمسجد والكنيسة وبعد الصلاة يعدى الشيخ على الكنيسة لياخذ القسيس ويمشى معة لزيارة صديق لهم مريض فى منزلة وبعد ذلك يذهبوا الى جمعية الشبان المسلمين فيجدوا مجموعة من القسس والشيوخ يتبادلون الاحاديث الممتعة وحولهم مجموعات من الشباب المسيحى والمسلم يتحاورون ويتسامرون والضحكات تملا المكان والفرحة والبشاشة تغمر وجوههم ويخرجون فى مجموعات الى منازلهم فى سعادة غامرة     اية رايك هل حلم حلو ام حلم مستحيل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

زمان كانوا كدا فعلآ

بس جات الجماعات الاسلامية و فرقت الاخوة و الترابط​


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

شكرا اختى فراشة بس الواحد بيتمنى تعود هذة الايام تانى


----------



## abdoujoe (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

ليش نتمنى ليش ما نحاول نرجع هالصلة والترابط اللي كانت بينتنا ليش ..... انا بحس انو اللي دخل لهالمنتدى سواء كان مسيحي او مسلم بيخرج كاره الاخر ممكن التعصب خلانا نبعد عن بعض بتعرفوا شغلة ازا كنا فهالمنتدى اخوة كل واحد يحب الاخر ويحتر الاخر ومافي تمييز او شي صدقوني الدني رح تتغير وتتحسن  
قال الله تعالى (.. إن الله لايغير مابقوم حتى يغيروا مابأنفسهم))صدق الله العظيم


----------



## monlove (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

ياريت  تعود هذة الايام تانى


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

في العراق احنة كده ما عدا بعض الجماعات المتخلفة 

بس ما اعرف الاحوال الان عاملة ازاي


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

أخى العزيز  رأفت لقد تسألت اذا كان هذا الحلم حلو أم مستحيل وللا سف هو الاثنان معا" يعنى حلو طبعا" ولكنه بالتأكيد مستحيل  ....... وللعلم جمعية الشبان المسلمين تمنع دخول المسيحين بتاتا" ولو كان سباك قد جاء  ليصلح شيئا"  ...............أما وللحق فجمعية الشبان المسيحيه فمعنا كثير من الاعضاء المسلمين والذين تجمعنا معهم صداقات عميقه ولكن ذلك بحكم أنهم قد نشأوا معنا منذ الطفوله ...........ولكن بالنسبه للمجتمع الذى نعيش فيه فبمجرد نزولك للشارع وللمواصلات العامه سوف تتاكد من حقيقة استحالة ما تتمناه على الا قل فى الوقت الحاضر ............ولكن من حقك ان تحلم وتتمنى طالما حلمك مشروع 100% .. وربنا معاك .


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*قديما المسلمين لم يكون يعرفون دينهم  صح
ولكن الان الكل يستطيع الدخول ويعرف كل الاحاديث المغرضة عن الميسحية
وهذه شهادة مسلم يقول​*خالد سالمان 
عضو بيشارك


خالد سالمان is Online 
تاريخ التسجيل: Jun 2007
المشاركات: 24 	 رد على: ممكن شرح هذا الحديث 
________________________________________
انت يا اخ استفانوس عاوز دليل من القران على حبنا ليكم ؟؟!!!
طبعا مفيش ولا فى السنه ولا فى اقوال العلماء .... 
انت عارف ليه لان ديننا لم يأمرنا بحبكم ولا بمودتكم لان الحب لا يكون الا للمسلمين فقط وانا سبق وتكلمت فى هذا الموضوع وقلت انه ليس لكم علينا الا العدل فى المعامله وعدم الظلم وحسن الجوار فقط ... اظن الكلام مفهوم...
ملحوظه للاخت مسلمه للابد . كون النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يعامل غير المسلمين بالرحمة والرأفة هذا لا يدل ابدا على انه كان يحبهم ولكن سيدنا محمد يعامل الناس بمنطلق وما ارسلناك الا رحمة للعالمين ...

ولكن حبه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن الا للمسلمين فقط اما غير المسلمين فلا شك ان معاملة سيدنا محمد لهم يضرب بها المثل فى العفوا والتسامح والعدل ...

ونحن لم ولن نسمع ان خصما كان يعامل عدوا له بشئ من هذه المعامله الا فى الاسلام فقط والقصص التى ذكرتيها خير شاهد على هذا الكلام ...
اما ان تلوى عنق النصوص حتى نبين لهم اننا نحبهم فهذا لا يجوز ابدا فالحق واضح ولا يحتاج الى تزيين ..

فان تعنتوا ورفضوا فلكم دينكم ولى دين ...

ولا تنخدعى بما يقولونه بأن الياسوع امرهم ان نحب كل الناس حت نحن المسلمين ..ده كلام فاضى او حبر على ورق واظن مش محتاجين حد يقولنا النصارى بيعملو ايه فى المسلمين دلوقتى فى كل مكان فى الدنيا النصارى بيتربصوا بالمسلمين وبيسموهم سوء العذاب ... والحملات الصليبيه قديما وحديثا خير شاهد ..!!!

انتهى الكلام ....
وعند الله تجتمع الخصوم


----------



## abdoujoe (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

ممكن الله لم يامرنا بحبكم لكنه ايضا لم يامرنا بان نكرهكم 
فنحن لسنا اعداء لشو رح نكون اعداء لاني مسلم وانت مسيحي انت حر انا لن تضرني بشئ او ساضرك بشئ لكن كونك انسان وممكن تكون ابن بلدي او اقرب الاقربين لالي بجرب  انصحك بس كل واحد من المسيحيين او المسلمين بيفكر انو الاخر بيكرهو من خلال هالدعوة او النصيحة 
انا والله لما فتت عهالمنتدى والله ما كان غرضي اني احتقر الاخر او استهزا به .

انا بشوف انكن لزقتو المشكلة بالمسلمين بس ........ لا المسيحين هن كمان عندن نصيب بهالشي 
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## asula (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

الله محبة ...الله محبة 
ومعناها ان نحب الكل 
مسلم او مسيحي 
او يهودي
او اي دين اخر
لان لا يوجد احد يسمح له الله ان يتهم احد
او يدين احد
والمحبة موجودة
ان اردتم او رفضتم 
وانا بالنسبة لي اعرف ان لكل انسان يوجد له قلب كبير يحب ويعلم الحب
واتمنى ان يعم السلام بكل الدول وبلدي العراق
لان قبل لم نكن هكذا ولم تكونو هكذا 
وشكرا


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*امين
على هذا تسير المسيحية
بالمحبة
والمحبة لاتسقط ابد​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*



abdoujoe قال:


> ممكن الله لم يامرنا بحبكم لكنه ايضا لم يامرنا بان نكرهكم
> فنحن لسنا اعداء لشو رح نكون اعداء لاني مسلم وانت مسيحي انت حر انا لن تضرني بشئ او ساضرك بشئ لكن كونك انسان وممكن تكون ابن بلدي او اقرب الاقربين لالي بجرب  انصحك بس كل واحد من المسيحيين او المسلمين بيفكر انو الاخر بيكرهو من خلال هالدعوة او النصيحة
> انا والله لما فتت عهالمنتدى والله ما كان غرضي اني احتقر الاخر او استهزا به .
> 
> ...




من هو هذا الاله الذي لا يأمر بالمحبة :smil13:
اكبر دليل على ان القرأن ليس من الله لان الله يأمر بالمحبة و ما راح ادخل اكثر بالموضوع

لكن حبيت اعلق على الاخت asula و اقول لج ان العراقيين دائما في محبة و راح يكونوا للابد في محبة بأذن ربي يسوع 

:new5::new5::new5::new5:

​


----------



## Tabitha (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*



abdoujoe قال:


> انا بشوف انكن لزقتو المشكلة بالمسلمين بس ........ لا المسيحين هن كمان عندن نصيب بهالشي
> والسلام على من اتبع الهدى




احنا عارفين ان المسلمين على طول ملايكة!

وبالمناسبة, ممكن نعرف ايه حكاية "السلام على من إتبع هدى"
عشان تقريباً طلعى موضى عندكم!

ده شوية شوية واهو 
بطلتوا حتى ترسلوا التحية لينا وبتقصروا تحيتكم فقط على من إتبع الهدى بتاعكم.


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

شكرا لكل الاخوة الذين شاركوا فى الموضوع ولكنى لااعرف هل فعلا الاسلام كما قال الاخ المسلم لم يامرهم بالمحبة للاخرين اعتقد دة كلام يسى للاسلام


----------



## استفانوس (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*نعم
 وعندي الدليل من القران والاحاديث​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

اهلا استفانوس انا موجود في الموقع دلوقتي وثانيا المسلمين مظلومين يا جماعة هم طول عمرهم يسمعون عن القتل والكراهية اذا من جانب اي مسلم المسيحي ذندوق والذندوق الذى يكرة الاسلام اذا لايوجد مسيحى ومسلم بيد واحدة نادرا والبابا شنودة وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس زرعت فينا المحبة للاخر اما الاسلام فتقتصر المحبة علي حب اخيه المسلم      والرب يبارك كاتب الموضوع                                                       شكرا للاخ رافت رمزى علىهذا الموضوع رغم مخالفتة للطبيعة


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

اخى المحب للمسيح اعرف ان الموضوع حاليا صعب تطبيقة ولكن لا يوجد شى صعب على اللة وخاصة ان اللة محبة ويريد العالم كلة يعيش بالمحبة


----------



## دانيال2 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

  السلام عليكم 

هذا ممكن و لكن صعب .. قد تسألوني لماذا ؟!

الديانات مكملة لبعضها .. و الرسالة الإلهية إبتدأت من عهد سيدنا آدم عليه السلام وانتقلت بعده من نبي إلى نبي .. و بين الأنبياء كان هناك من يحفظها من الصالحين حتى تصل إلى صاحبها و 
لأن هناك شياطين من الإنس فقد تعرضت الرسالة السماوية لمكائد كثيرة منهم على إمتداد عمرها 
و لكنها محفوظة بسرّ إلهي فوق طاقة البشر حتى تصل إلى صاحبها .. هذا أولاً !

  بدايةً .. فالصلاة و السلام على جميع الأنبياء و المرسلين واحداً بعد واحد من اليوم إلى يوم الدين 

أذكر أنني في صغري تمنيت أن أكون مسيحياً لأني لم أعرف ما هي الأديان في ذلك الوقت لإعجابي
بأسلوب حياتهم و تعاملهم و صدقهم و نظافتهم و أشياء عديدة أخرى .. كبرت قليلا فكرهت الإسلام 
لما أراه من الكذب و النفاق و الخداع وهي صفة إلتصقت بالإسلام على إمتداد عصور كثيرة بعد وفاة
خاتم الرسل عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام نبي الإسلام سيدنا محمد والذي آذاه البشر كثيرا كما آذوا
غيره من رسل الله عليهم السلام ، لقد قدّر الله لي أن ألتقي مسلما يوما ما أنار لي الطريق ورغم
مظهره المتواضع إلاَ أنه كان طاهر النفس و الجسم و الملبس و كثير الصمت و تغلب على كلماته
عبارات الحمد و الشكر و الإستغفار دائماً و عندما سألته المساعدة أجابني بأن الإسلام مثل حدّ
السيف في الإستقامة و يتطلب أصعب أنواع الجهاد .. و هو جهاد النفس لأن النفس أمّارةُ بالسوء
دائماً .. ثمّ صمت طويلاً .. ربما لعدّة أيام !

  لقد لازمته منذ ذلك اليوم إلى أن رحل عن هذه الدنيا و لكني لازلت أدين له بكل شيء فقد عرفني
على أشياء غامضة كثيرة و عرفت لماذا كان يلتزم الصمت ككثيرون غيره عرفتهم من خلاله لأن هناك
أشياء لا يمكن البوح بها و لكني سأحاول من هنا أن أضع رؤوس أقلام فقط لأن جهاد النفس أتعبني
كثيراً .. و أنا أعلم تمام العلم بأن هذا قد يكسبني إثماً لا قدّر الله قد أحاسب عليه !!

أولاً .. فإخوتنا في الله أتباع المسيح أفضل مكنّا كثيراً بإلتزامهم بأخلاق السماء .. أكثر صدقاً .. و أجمل أخلاقاً .. و أنظف بدناً .. و أجمل روحاً لأنهم صادقون مع الله أكثر منّا ، بينما نحن تطغى علينا
صفات النفاق و الكذب و الخيلاء و العداوة لبعضنا البعض لسبب واحد فقط .. أننا إبتعدنا عن الإسلام
بل و أحدثنا فيه كمن سبقنا من الأمم حتى إنقسمنا إلى فرق شتى تكفّر بعضها بعضاً .

  جميعكم بلا شك تعرفون الدولة الفاطمية .. لقد بلغت حدّاً كبيرا في تطبيق الإسلام الحقيقي 
و آخت بين جميع المذاهب و الديانات حتى أننا نجد في حكومتها وزراء و مسئولين من جميع
الديانات .. المسلم و المسيحي و اليهودي ! ... ليس هذا فقط بل أولت التعليم الشيء الكثير 
و أنفقت الكثير لكي ينعم الشعب بحياة مثالية قياساً إلى ظروف ذلك الوقت .. و لكن ماذا حدث
لها بعد ذلك ؟ .. كما هي عادة الإنسان ذو النفس المائلة إلى السلطة و المال .. تآمر البعض عليها
في وقت ضعف مرَ بها فاستغلوه و انقلبوا عليها .. ولا تزال آثارها باقية إلى اليوم و المساجد تملأ
شوارع القاهرة و طرقات القاهرة إلى اليوم .. نسيت أن أقول لكم أنهم هم من بنى القاهرة وهم
من شيّد الجامع الأزهر و الذي يعتبر مرجع المسلمين إلى اليوم .  المفارقة هنا ! .. أن المؤرخين
و كما هي عادتهم قد شوهوا تاريخ الفاطميين لمصلحة السلطان منذ ذلك الوقت .. و المفارقة
الأمرّ هي أن مؤتمرات القمة الإسلامية فشلت في الإعتراف بالمذهب الفاطمي كثيراً لمعارضة 
البعض ذلك !! .. مفارقة أخرى أكثر عجباً .. المذهب الفاطمي و بإجماع جميع علماء المسلمين ..
هو المذهب الإسلامي الوحيد الذي يحترم جميع الأديان و المذاهب .... دمتم في رعاية الله ​


----------



## ghawy_111 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

يااستاذى العزيز انت بتحلم
منين نبقى يد واحده وهم
دفعونا التمن غالى بسبب
موضوع الدانمارك مع اننا
مالناش ذنب فى اللى 
حصل وده دليل على انهم
بيكرهونا منذ الطفوله
انت بتحلم احلام 
واحلام مستحيله
:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## googa2007 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

حلم جميل نتمنى من الرب اله المحبة ان يتحقق


----------



## MARINSE (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*



jesus=love قال:


> في العراق احنة كده ما عدا بعض الجماعات المتخلفة
> 
> بس ما اعرف الاحوال الان عاملة ازاي



عاشت ايدج

كلام صحيح احنة بالعراق هيج...........

تعالو للعراق تلكون المسيحي وية المسلم والمسلم وية المسيحي

ياكلون سوة ويمشون سوة وعلاقاتهم كلش كلش قوية


والجامعات خير دليل


اني بنفسي اخذ صديقي المسلم للكنيسة  ونصلي اهناكة ونشعل الشموع

:yaka:   اخوة اخوة اخوة اخوة اخوة اخوة الى الأبد:yaka:


----------



## MARINSE (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*



asula قال:


> الله محبة ...الله محبة
> ومعناها ان نحب الكل
> مسلم او مسيحي
> او يهودي
> ...



ربنا يحفض بلدنا الأم العراق:yaka:

يا رب احمي بلد الرافدين:yaka:

ووديم الأخوة فيه يا رب:yaka:

:yaka:الله محبة الله محبة:yaka: فاجعل قلوبنا مفعمة بمحبة بعضنا البعض:yaka:


----------



## MARINSE (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

بالمناسبة...............ياسفي اقولها الكم

ترة هاي الضاهر  واقصد العدائية بين المسيحي والمسلم فقط بمصر

احنة عمرنة مجان اكو عداء بين الثنين.............عمري مسمعت الناس حرقو كنيسة

او حرقو مسجد.....................

بس مع الأسف بمصر بتحدث كثير كثير لللأسف ..........الرب يحميكم ويهدي المسملين عنكم


----------



## snow_white7 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

ياريت  فعلا يكون  ده  الواقع

وانا  كمان  بتخيل  برضه لو  لا  قدر  الله  

مصر دخلت  حرب  مثلا  زى حرب  73  كمثال يعنى

والجنود المصريين فيهم  المسلم  وفيهم  المسيحى 

هيكون  ايه  رد  فعل ايا  منهم  لو  كان  التانى  فى خطر ؟؟

يعنى  انا  عارفه  الاجابه  مقدما  بس  مستنيه ردكم


----------



## دانيال2 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*



			كيف يحب المسلمون المسحيين
اذا كان رسولهم لعن اليهود والنصارى
اذا كان فى سورة الفاتحه اسمنا فيها 
الضالين اذا كان احنا اشركنا بالل وغير
كده شايفينا بنعبد 3 الهه ازاى يحبونا
ازاى اذا كان دينهم بيحلل قتل كل غير
مسلم اذا انسلخت الاشهر الحرم اللى
هى شهر الصيام اذا كانت ايات بتقول
اقتلوا واعدوا العدة والخيل لترهبوا عدو
الله وعدوكم اذا كانت فيه ايه بتقول
يدفعون الجزيه عن يد وهم صاغرون 
دا اللى هم النصارى يعنى مذلولين
انت بتحلم احلام عبيطه هبله
روح ربنا يعينك ويشفيك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الإسلام دين محبّة و تآخي في الله و إيثار للآخرين ، بالنسبة للمقصود بالضالين في الآية الكريمة 
فالمقصود بها غيركم ، بالنسبة للعبودية فنحن نعبد جميعاً إلهاً واحداً و كذلك الأشهر الحُرُم لستم تحديداً المقصودين .. الإسلام دين سماحة و محبة و تآخي و لا أستغرب أن تفهم الآيات فهماً سليماً
لأن أغلب المسلمين لا يفهمون من آياته سوى معنى عام بينما قد يكون المقصود بها شيء آخر ...
يقول الله في كتابه الكريم : " ولا يعلم تأويله إلا الله و رسوله و الراسخون في العلم " و الراسخون في العلم ليسوا هم من قصروا الثياب و أطالوا اللحى و شوهوا الإسلام بمفاهيمهم الخاطئة  .. إن
الإسلام يواجه هجمة إعلامية شرسة من الصهيونية و ليس اليهودية و التي هي دين سماوي مقدس كبقية الرسالات و قد أغوت الكثيرين بأفكارها الشيطانية للسيطرة على العالم و لكن الحق
هو من سينتصر في النهاية و الشيطان و أعوانه من البشر إلى جهنم و بئس المصير.  ينبغي عليك
أخي أن تكون صافي النية و السريرة مخلصاً لله مهما كانت ديانتك ...و الله .. رحيم رؤوف بعباده و و هو عادل في محاسبته لأفعالنا و نوايانا .. حاول أن ترتقي و تسمو بذاتك فوق شطحات الآخرين و راقب الله في تصرفاتك و ألفاظك و أفعالك تكن من الفائزين .. هذا والله يحفظك و يرعاك*​


----------



## googa2007 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*يا احبائى اعضاء المنتدى
كل هذة الحوارات و التعليقات
التى تمس الآخر سواء من مسيحى الى مسلم او
من مسلم الى مسيحى فهى تضر بالطرفين اكثر مما 
تفيد فهى تعمق الفجوة بينهما وهذا ليس فى مصلحة
اى منهما فنحن جميعا فى مركب واحد اما نصل بة الى
بر الامان او نذهب الى اعماق الغرق ارجوا التعقل
وعدم اللجوء الى الاستفزاز لكل من الطرفين
اذا كنا فعلا نحب البلد التى نعيش فيها وسوف نموت
وندفن فيها ونترك ابناؤنا فيها ليعيشوا فى جحيم الكراهية
المتبادل او المحبةالتى نتمناها.
للكل المحبة والسلام *


----------



## دانيال2 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*



 يا أخي شوف كيف العنصرية عندهم .. منتدى حواري و المشاركات بشروط !

لا يمكنك إضافة صورة إلا إذا كنت مسيحياً و تقبل بالصور الموجودة و اللي مختارينها !

لا يمكنك فتح موضوع مستقل !!

أحب أن أضيف هذه المعلومة للجميع .. ... كان عروة بن مسعود الثقفي سفيراً لقريش عند محمد في مفاوضات الحديبية (إحدى غزوات المسلمين على كفار قريش ) ... فلمّا رجع من سفارته حدّث عن أمر محمد و أصحابه قائلاً :

  يا معشر قريش إني جئت كسرى في ملكه ، و قيصر في ملكه ، و إني والله ما رأيت ملكاً في قومه قطّ مثل محمد في أصحابه ، لا يتوضأ إلا إبتدأوا وضؤه ، ولا يسقط من شعره شيء إلا أخذوه ، و إنهم لن يسلموه لشيء أبدا . 

و ليس هذا عن غرام محمد بالتعظيم , إنما حبُ و فداء ، فقد عُرف محمد بالتواضع و كان يقول لأصحابه :

*" لا تعظموني كما عظّمت النصارى عيسى بن مريم* "​
*أحببت أن أضيف موضوعاً عن الحياة الجميلة للرسول و زوجته صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب زعيم اليهود الذي حاول الغدر بالرسول و المسلمين قبل أن يطرده الرسول هو و قومه اليهود جزء فعلته
و خيانته و يسبي صفية و يتزوجها .. ولكن يبدو أن هذا المنتدى لا يرغب في أن نبين للقارىء 
الحقيقة و ليس لديهم القدرة على النقاش و الحوار .. تحياتي .*


----------



## googa2007 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

الاخ jesus-love
اذهب لهذا الموضوع من المنتدى وشوف اللى بيجرى 
فى العراق للمسيحيين ولا اعتقد انة بين المسيحيين
وبعض اكيد من الاحباء المسلمين فى العراق شيعة او سنة
اللى كان صدام حاططهم فى الجحور
الرابط    http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25193


----------



## googa2007 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

اية علاقة اعلان موبنيل دة بالموضوع:ranting:


----------



## dena23-2-2007 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
اولا احب اعرفكم بنفسى
انا دينا فتاه مسلمه
حبيت اشارك فى الحوار
تعالو نفتكر يا جماعه تاريخ المصريين مع بعضهم مش المسلمين والمسيحيين لا احنا بنقول المصريين لاننا اخوات .......
مين فينا معندوش اصحاب مسلمين ومسيحيين فى وقت الشده هل بنفكر مسلم ولا مسيحى
احنا بنقول مصرى التاريخ بيقول اننا اخوات ازاى؟
ثوره 1919 كان شعارنا ايه يحيا الهلال مع الصليب
ثوره يوليو كنا كلنا ايد واحده ضد الاستعمار لانها بلدنا احنا
حرب اكتوبر المجيده اختلط الدم المسلم مع المسيحى
وفى كل شده احنا ايد واحده ليه نخلى افكار سيئه تسيطر علينا احنا اخوات واصحاب وجيران وزمايل ياريت ماندخلش افكار جايه من بعيد علشان تهدم الكيان والترابط المصرى احنا ايد واحده وهانفضل طول العمر ايد واحده[/b][/b][/color]


----------



## dena23-2-2007 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*يا جماعه انتم نمتوا ولا ايه *


----------



## googa2007 (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*الاخت دينا
كل الكلام اللى بتقولية صحيح
لكن منذ بدء المصريين يسافروا السعودية بالذات
بدأت الافكار المتطرفة تنتشر فى مصر وخاصة
تكفير المسيحيين والكلام اللى زى دة
و طبعا اثرة غير مرغوب فية وليس فى صالح البلد
لكل من الطرفين اللى طول عمرهم زى احنا
ما اتربينا حبايب ولا نعير موضوع الدين اى اهمية لعلاقتنا 
مع بعض وليس احباب فقط بل اخوات فى كل شىء​*


----------



## nonaa (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

مش ممكن دا يحصل لسبب بسيط
الافكار المنتشرة حاليا عند اخوانا المسلمين اننا كفرة ومشركين بالله 
بس لما بينسوا دة للحظات بتيقى المعامله تمام ولما يرجعوا يفتكروا ترجع المعامله العاديه
بس بصراحه الحق يتقال هما نفسهم الناس كلها تبقي مسلمين والنصايح شغاله ميه ميه
ونشكرهم جدا بجد يعنى


----------



## Romancy (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

bsara7a 
mawdou3  mohem lilghaya  
w  ana  ma 3andich  ay  ichkaliyat 
aw  na9d  lili  ykhalef 3a9edati


----------



## Romancy (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

wa  3ayez  adef  no9ta  mohema  jedan 
lil asaf 
takhaloufana  khalana  wara 
benchuf  aktar dowal  sera3an wa  32adam insejam  3a9aidiya 
fa9at fi dowal  l3arabiya 

nnas  tajawazat hadi l khelafat  raj3iya  min mouda  
3achan  wa3ya  
a7ki b  tajreba  a3ech ha  fi  moujtama3i 
f España  hona 7oreya  tadayoun 
w  bnchuf kteer  moslemen 3aychin  yadan  wa7da  ma3a l mouslemin li  binae  moujtama3ahoum 
w  i7na  bas  li  b9ina  wara  
nchuf  da  masi7i mankalemouch  w  da  moslem  nebte3ed  3anou 

mountaha  takhalouf 

w  asef  3la  rad


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

هههههههه طيب لو بتحبونا طلعونا من هالعذاب (((( فلسطين في دمار )))) سرطان صهيون عاد ليئكل ما تبقا من الاراضي والناس 

موضوع جميل جدا ولك احر التحياتي 

سلامات


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

انا معاك احنا اصلا مش بنجب الحرب و العنف ليه منحولش نخلق جو مليان سلام و هدوء خالي من الشوائب و الاحتقان الطائفي و نعمل علي مشروع مشترك مع الشباب المسلمين و نسميه من اجل حياه افضل و اليحمينا الله جميعا


----------



## maggma (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*اخوانا الاقباط 
الجماعات الاسلامية تفرق ازاى ؟؟؟ هما ماعرفوش ان النبى قالهم استوصوا بقيط مصر خيرا؟؟؟
انتو اللى بداتو بغرف المراحيض والحقد الاسود بيسيل من القلوب اتعلمو تحبو البشر بجد من غير نفاق
احترمو الانسانية يحترمكو البشر 
النبى محمد اللى وقف فى جنازة يهودى سالوة ؟؟؟ لما تقف ؟؟؟قال اليست نسمة؟
حقة علية كانسان الاحترام حتى لو ميت؟؟
بطلو احقاد ونضفوا قلوبكوا*


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز رافت قد ايه مواضيعك دايما هادفه وبناءه
اولا انا اسفه على تاخرى فى الرد لانى كنت متغيبه عن المنتدى
ثانيا احيك على الموضوع 
ثالثا انا نفسى اوى تكون هى دى حال المسلمين والمسيحين فى العالم كله 
بالرغم ان فى صور كده اى نعم هى مشكتير بس موجوده وانا لامساها جدا
ربنا يجمعنا على خير دايما
وبحيك مره تانيه


----------



## على فتحى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

عارفه انا انتيمى مسيحى  وعمرى ما حسيت بالفرق بينى وبينه مش فاهم لفروق والتجازوات بتبدء من هنا ليه


----------



## على فتحى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

اه على فكره هوة الى قالى على المنتدى ده وقالى بالنص كده فى مندى ابن............... بلاش اكمل  بيشتم فيكو بقوله وانتا ايه رائيك قالى ناس فاضيه؟


----------



## على فتحى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

اسف   لو كنت غلط


----------



## مسلم2008 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

طبعا هذا مستحيل لانه لايجتمع الايمان مع الكفر 0

فايمان المسلمين بالله لايجتمع مع كفر النصارى بالله0

افنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين0

ولايستوى الظلمات ولاالنور0

اطلب منك ايها الغافلين عن لقاء الله غدا يوم القيامة ان تحكموا عقلكم ولاتسيروا عمى خلف القساوسة والرهبان الذين احلوا ماحرم الله وحرموا مااحل الله0


----------



## حبيبة المصطفى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

لو عرض معاكم لمحه من  التاريخ الاسلامى

عند بداية ظهور الاسلام وتعرضوا المسلمين لاذى الكفار

وامرهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بالهجرة الى الحبشه  وكان ملكها النجاشى وكان مسيحيا

وذهبوا له المسلمين فى الهجرة الاولى

هناك علاقة ود بين المسلمين ةالمسيحين

ليه ارى هذا المنتدى يوتر هذه العلاقة

مع ان المسلمين لم يحملو اى بغض للمسلمين واحنا اصدقاء وجيران ونتبادل الزيارات

حسيت انى لما هاقابل صديقتى ولاجارتى المسيحبه هاكون متحفزة لها

والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل الفتح الاسلامى لمصر قال

(اوصيكم بمصر خيرا فان لنا فيها نسبا وصهرا)
نسب يقصد زوجته السيده ماريا وهى مصريه

وصهرا يقصد السيده هاجر وهى زوجة سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام

بالرغم من ان مصر مازالت قبطيه فى هذا الوقت

وبعدين الاخاء ده مش حاجة مستحيله

انا عن نفسى لى صديقة مسيحيه

نذهب مع بعض للجامعه

ونتبادل الادوات والمذكرات

وبنزور بعض


----------



## الأمير العاشق (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

وانا كمان والله ليا أكتر من 7 أصدقاء مسيحيين وصديقات كمان .... وبجد من أعز أصدقائى ولو حد طلب عين التانى مش هيأخرها عن التانى 
وياريت نكون كلنا ايد واحده فعلاً لأننا فى النهاية تحت سماء واحده
وانا فى حياتى عندى مبدأ وهو

الدين لله والوطن للجميع

والقرآن قال 
( لكم دينكم ولى دين

واحنا نتعامل مع بعض عادى جداً بدون التدخل فى الاسلام ولا انا اتدخل فى المسيحية
تحياتى لكم


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

شكرا لكل من شارك فى الموضوع وخاصة الاخوة المحبين للتضامن بين الاثنين واشكر الاخت دينا على كلامها الجميل وصدقها ومحبتها للمسيحيين كاخوة للمسلمين


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

اختى العزيزة مسلم ديمقراطى شكرا على مشاركتك وكلماتك الرقيقة واسف لتاخرى فى الرد لعدم دخولى المنتدى منذ فترة والى اللقاءوشكرا


----------



## man4truth (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

اذا أحب المسلم فانه غير مسلم حقيقى
لآن الأسلام لم يقل بحب الأخر
المسلم الحقيقى هو الذى ينفذ ما جاء بقرآنه و ما قاله رسوله
فالمسلم الحقيقى هو أمثال أسامة بن لادن والظواهرى و الأخوان المسلمين
وانهم صادقون حينما يكفرون باقى المسلمين المعتدلين فهم فى نظرهم خارجون على الأسلام الحقيقى


----------



## aloub (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*موضوع راءع 
ولو الكل فكر بطريقتك
لما كنا بنسمي الشخص اللي من ديانه تانيه 
بالاخر او بالكافر

و لما كنا بنعمم شي مش حلو على ابناء كل طائفه
حلو الترابط و الاخوه و موجود بزمنا 
بس بنسبه قربت تنعدم*​


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

اخى رافت  ازيك وعامل ايه معلش انا بقالى كتير مش متبعاك لظروف خارجه عن ارادتى اتمنى ان تكون بصحه جيده 

والحلم ده على فكره حلم جميا اوى انا عن نفسى بتمناه دايما وفى كل وقت بس ربنا يبعد عنا الشيطان اللى بيدخل فى نفوس ناس كتير منا مسلمين او مسيحين وبيبقى هدفه انه يشيل الحب من القلوب ويخلى مكانه الكره بصراحه انا من اول المشجعين على تحقيق الحلم ده وانا بضم صوتى لصوتك ولصوت كل انسان سامى بيحب يبعد نفسه عن الكره وكل مشاعر الضغينه  ياااااااااااااااااااااااه لو اتحقق الحلم ده


----------



## pcprogramer (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

الموضوع جميل جدا والشعور المتبادل كويس جدا
بس كان عندى نقطه ... 
ان لو كل واحد خلى جهوده كلها فى علاقته مع ربنا (دينه) هانبقى احسن كتييير
لأن الدين ده حاجه شخصيه لازم كل واحد يحترم اعتقادات الأخر حتى لو كان بوزى او مالوش ديانه اصلا
وبعدين 
ربنا مش محتاج ناس يعملوا دعايه للدين بتاعو  .. اللى ربنا عايز يهديه ويعرفه الطريق.هاينور عنيه
ربنا مش محتاج للأنسان الضعيف هو اللى يجيب اتباع لربنا
لو كلنا احترمنا الكلام ده وفهمناه ... مش هانحب بعض بس .. هانبقى من الدول العظمى


----------



## مسلمة من قطر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*ياعالم ياناس 


الديانات توحدت جميعها في ديانه اسمها الاسلام


واتحدوا وكان اخرهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول الله 



ولا اله الا الله اما الباقين هم رسل ومعجزات 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل​*


----------



## Tabitha (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*



مسلمة من قطر قال:


> *ياعالم ياناس
> 
> 
> الديانات توحدت جميعها في ديانه اسمها الاسلام
> ...



:new6:​


----------



## ابن الفادي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*



مسلمة من قطر قال:


> *ياعالم ياناس​*
> 
> 
> *الديانات توحدت جميعها في ديانه اسمها الاسلام*​
> ...


 

*والي متي ستظلين مقتنعة بهذا الكلام  ؟ *

*علي فكرة دي اول مرة اعرف انه الاديان اتوحدت في دين واحد هو الاسم . محدش قلي ... عفوا انا لا اسخر من كلامك لكني استوضح الامور فقط *

*انا اعرف انه نسخ اللي قبلة مش وحده ولا انت مش عارف دينك كويس اقولك ابحثي او اسألي يمكن حد يعرفك . *


----------



## ابن الفادي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*اسمحولي اقول حاجة في هذا الموضوع *

*اولا الصداقة بين المسلم والمسيحي موجودة قد تكون قليله لكنها موجودة وهذا الكلام اقوله عن نفسي فانا اعمل وبالعمل المسلم والمسيحي ونجلس معا وناكل معا ونتبادل التهاني والمجاملات العائليه ولكن الشئ الجميل بيننا اننا لا نتطرق الي موضوع الديانة نهائيا ولا مجال للمناقشة في هذا الموضوع فكل منا يحترم معتقدات الاخر وليس معني كلامي انه لا يوجد عكس ذلك بالعكس موجود والاحقاد والخلافات موجودة . وقد ظهرت هذه الاضطهادات بكثرة في عهد الرئيس السادات وهو من اشعلها واعطاها الشرعية وانا اتكلم عن مصر بالذات *
*لكن الحلم المطروح هنا ونحلم به مع انه موجود بين اعداد قليله الا انه صعب جدا تحقيقة الان في ظل الاحداث الحالية . صدقوني لو ابتعدو اصحاب المصالح عن استخدام الدين الاسلامي كوسيلة لتغطية اعمالهم لاستطاع الناس العيش في سلام مع بعضهم البعض *

*سامحوني اطلت عليكم في الكلام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*حقيقي موضوع جميل والمشاركات التى فيه متناغمة وحلوة ما عدا بعض مشاركات الأصوليين الإسلاميين التى توضح فكرهم الإرهابي طبقا للمدرسة الأصولية التى ينتمون إليها
تكمن المشكلة فى الإسلام فى التعاليم القرآنية التى تحض على كراهية غير المسلم وتحرض على قتاله وإذلاله وسورة التوبة مثال على ذلك
وهناك فى العالم مثال على كيفية التغلب على التعاليم القرآنية التى يتاجر بها بعض المسلمين لأجل الوصول للسلطة, وهذا المثال هو تركيا, فهى دولة إسلامية لكنها علمانية, لا دخل للدين فيها بالسياسة, لذا نجد فى تركيا مثال جيد للدولة الإسلامية الغير عنصرية, فهل يوجد فى البلدان الإسلامية أتاتورك أخر ليخرج بلدانهم من العنصرية القرأنية, أشك فى هذا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*



سواسيه قال:


> توراة بوووووش ماذا فعلت بالمسلمين يا باحث آخر ؟؟



*1- حررت الكويت من الإحتلال العراقي
2- دافعت عن السعودية عندما حاول العراق غزوها
3- دافعت عن مسلمي البوسنة والهرسك ضد التطهير العرقى اليوغسلافى
4- المعونة الأمريكية تطعم مصر التى نهبها الإسلاميين
5- المعونة الأمريكية تطعم الشعب الفلسطينى الذى تتاجر حماس بقضيته
6- أوقفت البلطجة الإسلامية لحزب القاعدة الإسلامي الذى يهدد كل الأنظمة العربية
7- أوقفت البلطجة الإيرانية الخومينيه ضد دول الخليج

هل تريدى المزيد

ثم ما علاقة ما تقوليه بالموضوع أيتها الأصولية الكارهة حتى لنفسك *


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*



باحث آخر قال:


> *حقيقي موضوع جميل والمشاركات التى فيه متناغمة وحلوة ما عدا بعض مشاركات الأصوليين الإسلاميين التى توضح فكرهم الإرهابي طبقا للمدرسة الأصولية التى ينتمون إليها*
> *تكمن المشكلة فى الإسلام فى التعاليم القرآنية التى تحض على كراهية غير المسلم وتحرض على قتاله وإذلاله وسورة التوبة مثال على ذلك*
> *وهناك فى العالم مثال على كيفية التغلب على التعاليم القرآنية التى يتاجر بها بعض المسلمين لأجل الوصول للسلطة, وهذا المثال هو تركيا, فهى دولة إسلامية لكنها علمانية, لا دخل للدين فيها بالسياسة, لذا نجد فى تركيا مثال جيد للدولة الإسلامية الغير عنصرية, فهل يوجد فى البلدان الإسلامية أتاتورك أخر ليخرج بلدانهم من العنصرية القرأنية, أشك فى هذا*


 
*صعب جدا الايام دي تلاقي واحد جرئ ولدية القوة والصلابة ليتعامل مع الاسلام في الدول العربية كما فعل اتاتورك في تركيا لانه في تركيا لم تكن بها جماعات اسلامية ولا بن لادن :bomb:والظواهري فالبلاد الاسلامية استسلمت وخضعت لهذه الجماعات وتوجيهاتها وتعليماتها ومع ذلك لدينا امل ان يظهر علي السطح من يقوم بهذه الثورة لايقاظ النائمين والغافلين ... نصلي من ذلك* :new5::new5::new5:


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

*واضح عدائك لأمريكا, واضح إنك ليبي الجنسية, حسناً, العرب هم العرب, على العموم شكرا لمشاركتك*


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحى والمسلم يد واحدة*

عزيزى
حلم رائع وجميل ويجب ان نجتمع جميعا مسيحيون ومسلمون ونعمل على تحقيقه فلنبدا من الأن


----------

